# router bits



## FinCarp31 (Dec 26, 2005)

what brand router bits do you use and why?
I'm shopping for new bits and want some feed back.
Thanks


----------



## Mark (Aug 4, 2004)

I rarely use the router, but when I do, I mostly use Oak-Park router bits, mainly because thats what my dad and grandfather use ( Bob & Rick Rosendahl ).


----------



## boxer (Sep 15, 2004)

That's about as good as reason as any, I would think.


----------



## -Sam- (Sep 24, 2004)

The bits that I have in my collection are from Oak-Park, Bosch and Porter-Cable. The reason I use Bosch and Porter-Cable is because those are the heavy duty models and I like to shop our local hardware store since I don't have to wait a fews days before I get them and I also like the collection that Oak-Park sells, another one of my favorites. I also have some from Skil, not my favorites though but so far they have worked for me.


----------



## GoonMan (Mar 22, 2005)

Mark said:


> I rarely use the router, but when I do, I mostly use Oak-Park router bits, mainly because thats what my dad and grandfather use ( Bob & Rick Rosendahl ).



WOW I did not know this.


----------



## -Sam- (Sep 24, 2004)

GoonMan said:


> WOW I did not know this.


Yeah, ditto Randy!


----------



## Woodnut65 (Oct 11, 2004)

I have used PC, CMT, Freud, Oak-Park, Amana, and a bunch of others. I recently tried bits made by Infinity Tools, located in Fla. They are very good and the price is reasonable for bits designed and made in the US. The bits you use the most should be the best you can afford, fill in the bits used less with less expensive but good quality bits. I usually get 1/2" shank bits if they are available in the type I need, they last longer and produce less vibration. That's my opion for what ever it's worth.. Woodnut65


----------



## Hickory (Oct 25, 2005)

IT really depends on what you are doing with them.For eg..why buy a very expensive bit if you might use it once and awhile.

The most versitile bits you can get are up spiral bits..Buy good quaility..Freud is good, Dimar is better.
I am sure the other brands mention are good like PC.

Hickory


----------



## jerrymayfield (Sep 25, 2004)

Don't forget Whiteside -made in America and the best bits over-all I have used.

Regards

Jerry


----------



## steveo (Sep 10, 2004)

If you are interested in some router bit secrets, check out the December 2005 issue of *Woodworker's Journal* . Excellent article. I sure learned a few things !
Steveo


----------



## -Sam- (Sep 24, 2004)

Yeah, I saw that. I agree, excellent article!


----------



## jerrymayfield (Sep 25, 2004)

What was it you liked and why is it an excellent article ?. 

Regards
Jerry


----------



## -Sam- (Sep 24, 2004)

Well, what I can remember, it talked about how bits are made and the differences in bits...I'm trying to remember what else it said since I read that issue a while back. That magazine is somewhere in the shop.


----------



## Gilbear (Dec 13, 2005)

I saw that article also and thought it was pretty informative. It talked about various manufacturing methods, differences in carbide, the debate on coatings and whether they actualy make a difference, etc, and also had some thoughts how to look at bits by price vs performance.
I think the bottom line is still the same as others have said above ... If you're going to use the bit a lot, spend the bucks for a good one ... if not very often, then pare back a little 'cause life of the bit isn't so much of an issue in that case.
When I got started I purchased a 40 bit carbide set from woodline for around $100 I think it was ... the ones I use the most have gradually been replaced with better quality.


----------



## jerrymayfield (Sep 25, 2004)

One of the major problems I have with the article is it appears the only bits they compared are the ones who advertise in their magazine or are sold by their parent co. Rockler.

Regards


Jerry


----------



## Gilbear (Dec 13, 2005)

Mornin Jerry!
Yeah, I think one always has to keep those kind of issues in mind - what axe do they have to grind or what's their bias - particularly when dealing with specific brand names - but I don't think it was too bad so far as general approach and things to keep in mind when looking at bits (although I'm also not sure how one could come up with a "performance value" without actualy spending the dollars and trying it out). Hey, maybe we could get manufacturers to put a performance rating on their packaging!(kidding)


----------



## jerrymayfield (Sep 25, 2004)

I certainly agree. It would be nice to see an objective router bit comparison,but I won't hold my breath.

Regards
Jerry


----------

